# Source for metal tube - broken Lesco backpack sprayer



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Howdy, all!

I am looking for a source for a replacement of the metal tube that runs horizontally under my Lesco 61840N 4-gallon backpack (manual) sprayer. Was using it Saturday afternoon and ... ouch!



Since then, I've found numerous sources for ALL sorts of other small parts of these sprayers but, that metal tube (which actuated the pump) seems to be elusive.

Are Lesco and Solo back pack sprayers pretty much one in the same?

I ask as, I found the below exploded drawing here http://www.sprayer-outlet.com/Solo-Backpack-Sprayer-Parts-Diagram.htm; and, it appears as if Part # 18 ("Tube") "May" be the part I am in need of ...

Anyone else been in this spot and, if so, where were you able to source a replacement tube?


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Lesco is part of Site One and they are extremely easy to get stuff from. Just call or visit your local. They can schip it to you.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

If that doesn't work, contact the manufacturer, e.g. Chapin (or Solo in your case) directly. They should have one of their model numbers somewhere on the unit.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks guys! :thumbup:

I'll likely try both and see which is the least expensive route. And then there is the fact the friendly folks at our local SiteOne oughta get a chuckle outta me busting this part (There's pre-existing tales of me pulling starter cords outta all manner of power equipment; consensus not too long ago was that it's be cheaper for me to either: a) start using my left arm to start equipment; or, b) go to electric start until I get much, much older :lol:

Luckily I have a Chapin 24v battery operated as my primary and this manual is a backup (but as they say,, "*two is one and one is none*" so, I will be glad to get it back to service ready standby status! :nod:


----------

